# "eth0 does not exist", VIA Rhine II, kernel 2.6

## mirshafie

Hey!

I can't get my internet connection to work with Gentoo. I've tried a lot of suggestions from the forum, so I hope you people can help me out here.

This is what I get at bootup: *Quote:*   

> * Starting pcmcia ...
> 
> cardmgr(4993): no sockets found!
> 
> * cardmgr failed to start. Make sure that you have PCMCIA
> ...

 

I'm not used to configuring my own kernel, but I've compiled it with all the hardware support I think is necessary and lots more aswell  :Smile:  I got PCMCIA, hotplugging, etc. I use kernel 2.6.

My network card is VIA Rhine II (lspci says: 0000:00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 74)). Google tells me the module for this card is via-rhine or via_rhine, the installation cd loads via_rhine. I try load both at boot just in case, but it says it failed to load them. How can that be? Did I forget to add something to the kernel? I've tried different kernel configurations for days, so I would be grateful for a suggestion on what I could have forgot and where to find it...

I've tried coldplug, pcmcia-cs, this howto among other things. Any ideas on what's wrong and how to solve it?

Internet works fine with the installation cd, sometimes automatically, sometimes I have to run net-setup eth0 (as far as i can understand this only adds the right nameserver to /etc/resolv.conf, please correct me if i'm wrong). How can I find out more about how it connects to my network? I've tried lsmod of course.

----------

## evermind

 *mirshafie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Google tells me the module for this card is via-rhine or via_rhine, the installation cd loads via_rhine. I try load both at boot just in case,
> 
> 

 

via_rhine and via-rhine is the same modul (just another syntax)

please be more specific what the problem is while loading the modul

what is the output of dmesg (look at last lines) after trying to load the modul?

----------

## mark_alec

Moved from Networking & Security to Kernel & Hardware.

This forum seems more appropriate for the thread.

----------

## mirshafie

I get no error message when trying to load the module(s), just that it failed.

These are the last lines of dmesg on the installation cd: *Quote:*   

> pnp: Device 00:02 disabled.
> 
> via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.2.0-2.6 June-10-2004 Written by Donald Becker
> 
> ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23
> ...

 

dmesg on my Gentoo system on the hard drive says nothing about eth, via et.c.

Thank you for taking the time!

Sam

----------

## evermind

strange no errormessage maybe the kernel misses some options?

can you pm your kernel-config? and the full dmesg output after trying to load the modul? 

thx

----------

## evermind

maybe you find a solution there

google-forum search

----------

## mirshafie

Here are some files with outputs et.c. that might explain the problem to you guys. As I wrote earlier, I'm an absolute newb at configuring my own kernel so I might have forgotten something important.

http://mirshafie.no-ip.biz/sam0215.config

http://mirshafie.no-ip.biz/dmesg.livecd.output

http://mirshafie.no-ip.biz/dmesg.gentoo.output

http://mirshafie.no-ip.biz/lspci.output

The files are located at my own computer so they might not be accesible at all times.

Thank you!

----------

## evermind

you haven´t build the modul for via-rhine

just for

```
CONFIG_8139TOO=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO=y
```

which you don´t need because its for a realtek-chip

so you have to modiy this line:

```
# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set
```

to

```
CONFIG_VIA_RHINE=m
```

or do this step via make menuconfig.

Then recompile your kernel and add via-rhine to the file /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:

echo via-rhine >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

check if the modul was installed:

look in  /lib/modules/-->your-kernel_of_course/kernel/drivers/net/

for via-rhine

modprobe via-rhine

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

have also a look at:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=3

----------

## mirshafie

Thank you very much, evermind. I don't know why i didn't search the config file myself  :Smile: 

Well, now everything seems to work fine. Thanks again.

----------

